# verbo haver no pretérito perfeito composto do indicativo



## Estelinha

Oi pessoal!

Li num site que as 1ª e 2ª pessoas do plural do presente do indicativo do verbo HAVER são: 

-nós havemos/vós haveis   ou 
- nós hemos/vós heis. 

Na hora de formar o pretérito perfeito composto do indicativo, eu sei que o verbo auxiliar mais empregado no Brasil é TER. Mas também sei que o verbo HAVER poder ser utilizado com esse mesmo valor de auxiliar.

Minha pergunta é se, ao empregar o verbo HAVER no pretérito perfeito composto do indicativo, as 1ª e 2ª pessoas do plural (por exemplo do verbo cantar) são:

-nós havemos cantado/vós haveis cantado   ou 
- nós hemos cantado/vós heis cantado ou
- se ambas respostas sáo corretas.

Muito obrigada!


----------



## curlyboy20

Não sei bem como se conjuga aquele verbo quando você o quer utilizar desse jeito, mas talvez você possa encontrar o que precisa aqui.


----------



## Alandria

Não tenho 100% de certeza; mas, para mim, "hemos" é Espanhol.
Nesse caso, "havemos" seria o correto.

Devo salientar que essas formas do verbo "haver" para expressar o pretérito perfeito composto são ARCAICAS, não se usam mais (até onde me consta).


----------



## curlyboy20

Alandria said:


> Devo salientar que essas formas do verbo "haver" para expressar o pretérito perfeito composto são ARCAICAS, não se usam mais (até onde me consta).


 
Concordo. Acho que nem em Portugal, se não me engano, se usa isso.


----------



## Outsider

"Hemos" e "heis" são formas arcaicas. Hoje usam-se "havemos" e "haveis".


----------



## Mangato

Outsider said:


> "Hemos" e "heis" são formas arcaicas. Hoje diz-se "havemos" e "haveis".


 
No espanhol acontece uma coisa semelhante.

Utilizan-se as duas formas, hemos e habemos, na primeira pessoa do plural, com preferência hemos. Heis é totalmente arcaico. Úsa-se habeis.  Se alguém falase heis acharíamos que fosse um resucitado.
Onde eu moro temos tendência a dizer habemos, pela contaminação do idioma proprio.

Agora vejo que na última edición do DRAE, habemos foi embora. 

Cumprimentos,

MG


----------



## Estelinha

obrigada a todos pelas respostas!


----------



## Naticruz

curlyboy20 said:


> Concordo. Acho que nem em Portugal, se não me engano, se usa isso.


Não se enganam, Curlyboy e Alandria. Ainda que as gramáticas portuguesas refiram que os tempos compostos dos verbos se formam com os auxiliares _ter y haver,_ o certo é que aqui, em Portugal, há já muitos anos que o verbo haver desapareceu dos compêndios de conjugação dos verbos portugueses. Todos os tempos compostos são formados com o verbo _ter_.

Por outro lado, nos compêndios de conjugação verbal, o verbo _haver _regista para a primeira e segunda pessoas do plural do indicativo presente, as formas _havemos/hemos e haveis/heis_, no entanto _hemos e heis_ estão em desuso no português corrente.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Macunaíma

Devo dizer que "hemos" está vivo e passa bem em Minas Gerais*. "Havemos", embora não me assuste, eu não usaria espontaneamente.

*o que significa que uma população duas vezes maior do que a de Portugal usa _hemos_ comumente.


----------



## Carfer

Macunaíma said:


> Devo dizer que "hemos" está vivo e passa bem em Minas Gerais*. "Havemos", embora não me assuste, eu não usaria espontaneamente.
> 
> *o que significa que uma população duas vezes maior do que a de Portugal usa _hemos_ comumente.


 
Pois, eu também não seria tão radical. Em relação a '_hemos_', realmente, a única notícia que tenho dele é que me ensinaram que existia na escola primária. Depois nunca mais ouvi falar. Mas já no que toca a _haver_ como auxiliar, às vezes ainda dou por mim a dizer, por exemplo, _'havíamos cantado uma canção que estava muito em voga_' ou outra frase do mesmo género. Bem... eu sei que sou uma velha carcaça, mas a verdade é que ainda não estranho falar assim.


----------



## Macunaíma

Carfer said:


> Em relação a '_hemos_', realmente, a única notícia que tenho dele é que me ensinaram que existia na escola primária.


 
Em grande parte de Minas, "havemos" é coisa de gente _m*u*derna  _Usa-se muito "_hemos de"_, na minha região, especialmente na zona rural, como auxiliar na formação do futuro composto, assim como se usa _vamos_ no resto do país.

Esse tempo verbal -pretérito perfeito composto- é que me parece "espanhol", se posso dizer assim. Nunca o vejo usado em português, seja com que auxiliar for. _Soa-me_ (concessão à boa gramática ) artificial.


----------



## Mangato

Uma pergunta, caros e ilustres colegas: o verbo haver fora do uso auxiliar tem alguma outra utilidade? Ia dizer que *haber *no espanhol na atualidade não tinha outra função, mas por prudência consultei o DRAE e fico apavorado pela minha inorância. Parece-me evidente que no uso habitual está en regressão. No português acontece de jeito paralelo?

Cumprimentos, e feliz fin de semana


----------



## Outsider

O verbo "haver" usa-se:


impessoalmente, no sentido de "existir"; ex.: "Há gelado no frigorífico";
em certas perífrases verbais, tais como "haver + de + infinitivo"; ex.: "Ainda hei-de falar francês sem erros";
como alternativa a "ter" em verbos compostos, em certa linguagem cuidada (sobretudo escrita); ex.: "Havia pensado em te telefonar" = "Tinha pensado em te telefonar".


----------



## Mangato

Outsider said:


> O verbo "haver" usa-se:
> 
> 
> impessoalmente, no sentido de "existir"; ex.: "Há gelado no frigorífico";
> em certas perífrases verbais, tais como "haver + de + infinitivo"; ex.: "Ainda hei-de falar francês sem erros";
> como alternativa a "ter" em verbos compostos, em certa linguagem cuidada (sobretudo escrita); ex.: "Havia pensado em te telefonar" = "Tinha pensado em te telefonar".


 

Obrigado


----------

